# My cad died :( - Which "old style" Siamese breeder?



## gunnars04 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I had a traditional or "old style" or "apple head" Siamese female cat that unfortunately died 2 years ago and never had any kittens  
She got to be 17 years old and was the best pet that I ever had in my life!

In my city there are some modern pointy Siamese cats that don't even look similar to my old cat.

I've been looking for a traditional Siamese breeder for a long time but I haven't found anyone that I liked.

Do you recommend any? 

Thank you!!  
Gunnar


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Where do you live? Have you tried Siamese Rescue. They have a pretty broad network nation wide. The old style siamese is a dominant trait, so most siamese I've found have been old style unless specifically bred with the wedge shaped head. There are lots of lovely meezers in rescue that would love to have a new home with you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's where I got my Nina! She's a tradiitonal Balinese, a long haired Siamese. She's wonderful!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

What state are you in? (if you are in the US) Traditional Siamese are quite common in shelters/rescues so I would look there first. I don't know a ton about cat breeders, I could describe the ideal dog breeder but when it comes to cats there is a lot less information to go by (as far as titles, health testing, temperament testing, etc. goes) so I can't be much help there.


----------



## desdemona (Dec 8, 2009)

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> What state are you in? (if you are in the US) Traditional Siamese are quite common in shelters/rescues so I would look there first. I don't know a ton about cat breeders, I could describe the ideal dog breeder but when it comes to cats there is a lot less information to go by (as far as titles, health testing, temperament testing, etc. goes) so I can't be much help there.


If they complain about losing money they are doing something right!?
Seriously though, you can go to Siamese rescue or look in the shelters. Years ago I used to see them in shelters a lot, but I don't know about now. Petfinder can be useful for this. If you want to go to a breeder, I am going to visit one in NM who might ship. I could give my impressions.
I had an old style Siamese who was beautiful and a fantastic cat (also died at 17). I can't stand looking at the modern Siamese.

--des


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This thread is nearly 3 months old, the OP made one post and never came back.


----------

